# Wheel alignment



## bubbly (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

I own a 1999 Hymer E 650 on a Fiat Ducato base and want to get the tracking adjusted.

Garages I have called or sent email photos to, say they don't think they can get the equipment onto the rear wheels because of the bodywork or “skirt” getting in the way.

Does anyone know please of somewhere I can get this done ?

Many thanks


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

My suggestion would be to ask around the local coach operators. All modern mini or midi coaches now have body skirts. I am sure they would let you have the name of the company who looks after their tyres and does the tracking on their coaches. They might have their own workshops, and do their own vehicles. Who knows, they might even do yours.

For what it's worth, I think whoever told you it couldn't be done was clueless.... it can be done !!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As far as I am aware the "Tracking" is done on the front wheels.


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

found this garage http://www.salisbury-garage.co.uk/facilities/wheel-alignment/

who say "Using our advanced Hofmann Dynaliner 4000 optical 2/4 wheel aligner we can quickly and accurately check and adjust the steering and suspension geometry on virtually all passenger cars and light commercial vehicles even if they have been lowered or have custom steering or suspension set ups."

maybe give 'em a ring?


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi I agree with saddle tramp tracking is done on the front wheels 
so what have the rear wheels got to do with it perhaps the garages you went to just didn't want to do the job


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

the laser tracking machine is aligned through from the rear wheels and can be done on a hymer. 
tell the technician to put the machine on and see. 
the skirt does not prevent the tracking from being carried out.


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Adjustment to tracking or steering geometry is carried out on front wheels but this is in relation to the rear wheels to which part of the equipment is fixed.


----------



## bubbly (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

Many thanks am working on all the suggestions especially the garage that was mentioned with the laser equipment.
The original guy who said his kit may not fit is a large commercial operation on the south coast.
The other was Brownhills of Swindon who also said the age of the tyres was part of the M.O.T !!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I can confirm that they need access to the back wheels as they are the reference point for the alignment.
Nice of Brownhills to say that about tyre age and MOTs. They sold me a van, with a new MOT just over a year ago, with 10 year old tyres all round.


----------

